# Variable überschreiben mit Batch



## wonder22 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Ich möchte eine Variable überschreiben, wenn sie einen bestimmten Inhalt hat.
Ich versuche es so, aber es funktioniert nicht:

if %var% == xy (set var= neu)

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## HonniCilest (11. Dezember 2017)

Und was genau funktioniert nun daran nicht? 

Bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar:

```
@echo off

set var= xy
if %var% == xy (set var= neu)
echo %var%

pause
```


----------



## wonder22 (12. Dezember 2017)

keine Ahnung es hat die Variable nicht übernommen. So geht es nun, kann mich jemand aufklären warum?

if %var% == xy ( set var=neu ping -n 2 127.0.0.1>nul    )


----------



## HonniCilest (13. Dezember 2017)

Na bist du dir dann sicher, dass var zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich xy ist?


----------

